# shop made tooling



## Mark_f

I am not sure where to put this but I think it fits here. Many of you know I make my own tooling and my primary reason  ( besides I need it) is to show others how to have quality tooling at a low cost. I got an email from someone, don't know if they are on here or another forum I used to belong to, but the email made me angry in the sense they said " you can't make all the stuff you say you made". Short of photos, I would invite anyone to my shop to see for themselves what can be done with very little. These photos are the tooling I have made in the last 6 months ( or at least most of it), and the total cost for material for all this is under $250. that being said , I have access to a lot of scrap at the moment. There are a LOT of hours here also, but I don't count that making for myself.








I really don't know what else to say,

Mark Frazier


----------



## JimDawson

Mark, I would say that the person who wrote that email has no confidence in their own ability and is a bit jealous.

Nice looking collection, I wish I had the energy to do all of that.


----------



## Andre

Why would somebody say that? If you have good tools available and the know-how stuff really doesn't take all that long to make. 

Your projects look fantastic, Mark! That's quite the drill sharpening jig!


----------



## chips&more

Mark, I would not worry about those random obtuse e-mails. Since you are exposing yourself to the worldwide internet. Which means you can find the nicest person on the planet or the biggest jerk or maybe somebody in between those two. And then there is, I call them the “internet authors”, they think they know it all and love to type. I say to them, get a life. Mark, don’t sweat it, keep doing your wonderful tinkering…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## Mark_f

I suppose you are right, but I don't have the patience for that crap anymore. If I don't like someones postings, I keep my mouth shut and go on my way (unless they attack me personally). I guess ya have to expect this in this day and age though. I don't steal, I don't lie, and I will help anyone that asks. that is just how I was brought up.



Mark Frazier




chips&more said:


> Mark, I would not worry about those random obtuse e-mails. Since you are exposing yourself to the worldwide internet. Which means you can find the nicest person on the planet or the biggest jerk or maybe somebody in between those two. And then there is, I call them the “internet authors”, they think they know it all and love to type. I say to them, get a life. Mark, don’t sweat it, keep doing your wonderful tinkering…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## Dave Smith

Mark---wish I lived closer to you to visit and work on projects--- using our inventories we collected ahead of time--- when they were available---I am 70 tomorrow and really enjoy my shops---friends inspire me of better time usage----you have made very many nice tooling for your shop--thanks for showing them------Dave


----------



## Philco

Mark, I too have enjoyed seeing you're projects. Please don't get discouraged from one email. Some of you're projects have inspired me to start making plans & gathering the material to start some of my own projects.
Phil.


----------



## Dranreb

This was just one troll amongst maybe hundreds of admirers of your work, including me, I'm encouraged to try harder and do better after seeing it.

Don't be discouraged, keep up the good work....

Bernard


----------



## chuckorlando

I find it a bit funny. Someone had to make everything.... So why not you? I'm pretty sure we went to space on manual machines so surely a dividing head is not above any of us. Given time, tooling and care anyways. And if I believe I could stumble through it, I know for certain a man of your talent would have no issue.


----------



## Rick Leslie

I will have to echo the postings above. Once you post on the net, you open yourself to every type of person with a computer. Most are armchair machinists at best and envious trolls at worst. I've been machining for more than 35 years and I still learn something new every day. I enjoy seeing others' work and hearing their methods so please don't stop sharing your talents. 

But, if you really want to prove you made these tools, send to me and I'll verify the work.  :lmao:


----------



## Uglydog

Your work and postings are inspirational.
Please continue the powerful contributions!

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Hi Mark,

You can look at it this way for a moment,

A mans worth to himself is greatest of all.
not everyone believes great things can be accomplished with great intention.

i would try to let the haters remarks roll from my back like a duck in the rain.
your work speaks volumes of your abilities and attention to detail.

he ,in all actuality, would not be qualified to carry your jock , so laugh at the diversity when you can)


----------



## chuckorlando

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha





Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> You can look at it this way for a moment,
> 
> A mans worth to himself is greatest of all.
> not everyone believes great things can be accomplished with great intention.
> 
> i would try to let the haters remarks roll from my back like a duck in the rain.
> your work speaks volumes of your abilities and attention to detail.
> 
> he ,in all actuality, would not be qualified to carry your jock , so laugh at the diversity when you can)


----------



## ebgb68

We need video proof with all measurements and tooling used !  Lol   You don't have to prove anything to anyone .


----------



## Waldo1

Mark-

Just an echo to what everyone else has already said. Your work speaks for itself and pay no attention to the random BS that gets flung in your direction. I've followed a number of your posts as well as those of other members and there is a common thread to many: If you have a decent set of tools and the skill to use them, then the only limit is your imagination. If you also have an active imagination, then there is no limit to what you can create. Carry on!


----------



## gr8legs

Mark,

I'm a newbie here but your shop-made tooling and obvious skill speak for themselves... 

I often remind myself what George Burns said many years ago: "It's no wonder our country is in the state it's in - everyone who really knows how to run it is either cutting hair or driving a taxi."

Paraphrasing to this comment, today we can add to that 'or is in their mother's basement giving advice on machining"

Keep up the good work, we've got your back!


----------



## silence dogood

When my son was 12 years old, his grandfather(a master machinist) taught him lathe work , blacksmithing, etc.  One of his first projects was making a cold chisel  from scratch.   Now about 25 years later, my son now has his late grandfather's Sheldon 10" lathe.  He has completely rebuilt that lathe to its original glory.  The old man would had been proud.  People have asked me; why make a chisel when you can buy one.  I tell them;  if you have to ask, then there is no point in explaining why.  Keep up the good work , Mark.


----------



## SG51Buss

Ditto, ditto, ditto.

It's actually a compliment when your creations are disbelieved by detractors.

My gadgets are functional,  but crude in appearance (I don't do 'pretty').  Hence, more believable.

Your projects look like factory production.  Very well done...


----------



## GK1918

Very very nice work Mark!     And don't worry about dislike trolls their 5 percenters anyways. 5% 'ers a term said by high school priciplal back in the 50s thats someone that
amounts to -0-

sam


----------



## road

Very nice stuff Mark . 

I wish I had all the skills n time to take those kind of projects, maybe some day I will. 

I met my best friend 6 yrs ago . by posting how to do something on a lathe.  
I got a lot of negative replys. But it only took one person to answer with the support to try it. 
Since then he has been my machining and fabricating mentor / teacher and eventually my best friend. 
Now I have a nicely equipped modest one car garage shop & I find I make my own items as I need them.  

The criticism or opinion of another should not deter you, it should inspire you. 
Its your satisfaction of your work and yours alone.   Thats why we are hobbyists. The shear enjoyment of the work, projects and learning as we go. 
I know I am proud of my projects,  even after it takes a few tries to get it right.


----------



## fastback

That is what this hobby is all about, making things.  Maybe, you should consider it a complement if someone is a disbeliever.  If they do not believe, it is most likely well beyond their capabilities.  Like already said, keep up the good work and keep us in awe. 

Paul


----------



## Mark_f

Thank you all for your support. When I was young , I had no patience. I was fighting at the drop of a hat. Now that I am old.... eh .....older, I have much patience but not with....(how to say this politely), negative people. I tend to pull away from negative or bad situations. I just don't want to deal with them anymore I guess. That is why I spend so many hours a day in my shop and I am trying to pass what I know on somehow. 

Thank you ,

Mark Frazier )


----------



## mark spencer

mark f, you are the man:thumbsup2:


----------



## Johnwright

Mark, there is a bunch of jealous trolls out there that couldn't build swarf.  That sort of attitude has reached all the way to the top, with "YOU DIDN'T BUILD THAT".  Don't let the wannabe's make you think you need to prove a Damn thing.  John W


----------



## Rick Leslie

Is there a way to make a tutorial for each of your projects? I would love to have them in a downloadable format such as pdf. I may be asking the impossible here since I'm a metal and wood hack, not a computer hack.


----------



## johnnyc14

Mark, I enjoy seeing your projects and admire your skills. I even used your plans to build my own tail stock. Keep up the great work and the very informative posts showing your projects. 
Cheers,

John


----------



## sk1nner

I wish I could  make half of what you made, half as good as you made it.  There are alot of Internet warriors out there, don't let some moron with a keyboard get you down.   I'm willing to bet the only machine that person has ran is a TV remote.


----------



## Boswell

chuckorlando said:


> I find it a bit funny. Someone had to make everything.... So why not you? I'm pretty sure we went to space on manual machines so surely a dividing head is not above any of us. Given time, tooling and care anyways. And if I believe I could stumble through it, I know for certain a man of your talent would have no issue.



[chuckorlando] sums it up for me. "Someone had to make everything.... So why not you?"  I have been greatly humbled and inspired by the work that you  and other produce and share. Keep up the work and keep up posting pictures.   

Thanks


----------



## Mark_f

Rick Leslie said:


> Is there a way to make a tutorial for each of your projects? I would love to have them in a downloadable format such as pdf. I may be asking the impossible here since I'm a metal and wood hack, not a computer hack.



Well, it is not impossible but sure would take a lot of time. Don't know if it would be worth the effort. But, if you make any of my projects, and you let me know you are, I will tell you everything I can and give you any procedures and advice to help you do it more easily and efficiently.

Mark Frazier


----------



## Reeltor

Mark,

I'd be proud to have any one of your shop made tools in my garage-shop.  
Can I ask how does your vice alignment jig work?

Mike


----------



## eightball

Hi Mark, Great looking tools there. I really like that zero-it style indicator holder. Do you have prints for that? Or more specifacally, How is the screw held to the bearing in the holder? Also what diameter and pitch did you make it?  I have wanted one of those for a long time.


----------



## chuckorlando

There should be prints in the prints section here on the site.


----------



## ogberi

First off, you make beautiful tools.   It shows attention to detail, plus your skill in running a machine.  

As for the people who try to run you down, don't sweat 'em.  They're probably jealous that you make functional works of art, and all they can make is chips and chatter-marked scrap.  

Pardon my crudity here for a moment....

Nobody pops out of their mother's hoo-ha a master machinist.  Or a master of anything, except crying, suckling, and pooping.  

I'm a network and systems administrator by profession.  I've been using computers for 29 years, and I'm only 37 on Dec 2nd.  I've been at the same job for 15 years, and computers come naturally to me. When I was a kid I was called a geek, a nerd, you name it.  But, I didn't let it bother me. I continued doing what I loved, and I have a job doing what I love to do.  Yeah, I make it look easy.  I have decades of experience.  If you had configured countless servers, databases, designed networks from scratch and upgraded them, you could make it look easy too.  

That's what you do with your tools.  You turn out tools that look like they came from a name-brand factory (with obsessive-compulsive QC), and they show it.  I don't know how long you've been running machines, but you do it well.  And you make me look like a complete noob.  Because I am.  Hopefully one day I'll be able to make tools that at least belong in the category of "nice", but that day isn't here yet.  Functional, yes.  But still seriously amateur. 

Don't sweat the jealous idiots who give you crap.  They ain't worth the effort to do anything but laugh at 'em.  You don't have to prove a dang thing to them, because your work speaks for itself.  Loudly.  Extremely loudly.   

You got an entire board of people behind you.  Some on here make parts that are aerospace quality.  Some of us barely know what a lathe *is*, and everywhere in-between.   And every time I make a chip, I learn a tiny little bit.  Each successful part is a little better than the last, and even the horribly wrong parts teach me something.  

So smile, relax, and go make some chips.  Twiddling handwheels is therapeutic as heck.  :thumbsup2:


----------



## tweinke

Mark, It is people like you that inspire newbie guys like me. I can honestly say when I see your work it shows that with some patience and creativity you can do almost anything. Seeing work like yours causes me to think about projects I can try, if I fail I probably still learned something valuable. I have a son that is pretty good at machining, he once asked me to help him out machining some parts for his employer. When I got there to help he told me I was about to get my PHD. I learned that night the difference between a machine operator and a machinist. I got to load parts on a really cool CNC mill then had to Push Here Dummy. I have a feeling that I would not care to do that job every day. The projects we do together that take thought are enjoyed no matter what the outcome. The projects you show us inspire us to go further. The guy who emailed you probably only has his PHD. Not making fun of anyone who actually has the schooling or experience to have the real thing(PHD). Keep up the good work. It also is a compliment if someone can't tell store bought from your work.    :thumbsup2:


----------



## eightball

Went to the plans/print page, Think i saw most everything there but the zero-it, lol  Its really no problem, i'm sure I can figure something out.


----------



## Mark_f

eightball said:


> Went to the plans/print page, Think i saw most everything there but the zero-it, lol  Its really no problem, i'm sure I can figure something out.



Here you go



	

		
			
		

		
	
  hope you can see it. I made mine to fit my Last Word indicator . that is why there are no details on finishing that block. You make it fit your indicator. There are some tricks to making this successfully. If you are going to make one let me know and I will fill you in on what I learned the hard way.  


Mark Frazier


----------



## Mark_f

Reeltor said:


> Mark,
> 
> I'd be proud to have any one of your shop made tools in my garage-shop.
> Can I ask how does your vice alignment jig work?
> 
> Mike


 I think it is in the members projects or it is in the thread of the fellow who posted it here. there is a photo of it in use and how it is made.

Mark Frazier


----------



## CannonFodder

mark_f said:


> I really don't know what else to say,
> 
> Mark Frazier




Whew!  Your photos are my to-do list!  Thank you Mark!

CannonFodder


----------



## CannonFodder

mark_f said:


> I really don't know what else to say,
> 
> Mark Frazier




Whew, your photos are my to-do list!!  Awesome work and thank you Mark.

CannonFodder


----------



## Mark_f

CannonFodder said:


> Whew, your photos are my to-do list!!  Awesome work and thank you Mark.
> 
> CannonFodder



I think you posted the vise alignment tool, didn't you. thank you for that. that tool is a real time saver. I use it for more than the vise. I line up parts that clamp to the table with it too. Man, it will save hours on some projects. 

:thumbzup3:    Mark frazier


----------



## Rick Leslie

mark_f said:


> Well, it is not impossible but sure would take a lot of time. Don't know if it would be worth the effort. But, if you make any of my projects, and you let me know you are, I will tell you everything I can and give you any procedures and advice to help you do it more easily and efficiently.
> 
> Mark Frazier



Thank you. My hope is to make quite a few of them. 

I was hoping that someone could turn your build threads into a pdf document for downloading. I've seen it done but have no idea how.


----------



## mzayd3

I think Paul said it best. 



fastback said:


> keep up the good work and keep us in awe.
> 
> Paul



A lot of people don't seem to know that before machines were automated, people created things using the skills they had.  Perhaps it is even more of an abstract thought that people still create things using skill, not a button or with a check.  Nice work, keep it coming, we love it!


----------



## WesPete66

I admire anyone who can keep an organized work space, let alone one who builds the tools found upon it!  Nice work. :thumbzup3:
I only hope to someday be able to do those things, so thanks for the pics and plans.


----------



## eightball

Thanks so much for the print. Im defiantly gonna make one.  I have 2 best test and an interapid.  The interapid has the 4 mm stud on top and dovetails front and back. My bes- test's have dovetails all three places. My universal adapter for the bes-test fits the interapid also. Thank you so much.


----------



## higgite

Keep'em coming, Mark. Great work! Don't sweat the keyboard kritics. They aren't worth the effort.

Tom


----------



## Billh50

I have found many articles on this sight for things I do not have the money to buy but can definitely make with the articles. This is probably the most informative and helpful sight I have found for making ones own tooling.

Anyone who thinks making ones own tooling is impossible for the home builder is simply not educated enough. People have been doing this for years.


----------



## caster

Mark,

You make beautiful and useful tools.  I need to sharpen my end mills, can't wait to see the grinder finished.

Caster


----------



## fastback

Mark, I have to tell you that you are lucky I don't live close by, because I think I would be stopping by for advice and how to information or a regular basis.  Keep up the good work.

Paul


----------



## NEL957

Mark
It is sad when people make vindictive statements that is not worth the time to read them. Your work is top shelf and I would be proud to have anything you have built. If a person has a good plan and execute with just small boo boo, thing come together quickly. Keep up the fine, fine work, looking for the next project.


----------



## Downunder Bob

mark_f said:


> I am not sure where to put this but I think it fits here. Many of you know I make my own tooling and my primary reason  ( besides I need it) is to show others how to have quality tooling at a low cost. I got an email from someone, don't know if they are on here or another forum I used to belong to, but the email made me angry in the sense they said " you can't make all the stuff you say you made". Short of photos, I would invite anyone to my shop to see for themselves what can be done with very little. These photos are the tooling I have made in the last 6 months ( or at least most of it), and the total cost for material for all this is under $250. that being said , I have access to a lot of scrap at the moment. There are a LOT of hours here also, but I don't count that making for myself.
> 
> View attachment 88704
> 
> View attachment 88705
> 
> View attachment 88706
> 
> 
> I really don't know what else to say,
> 
> Mark Frazier
> 
> View attachment 88704
> View attachment 88705
> View attachment 88706


Mark your work is legendary. Don't be discouraged by any negative trolls, what they are clearly saying is, that they are not smart enough to achieve what you have, therefore they are jealous. and so they want to hurt you. 

Walk away, keep your head high, you know you have many admirers here, so enjoy and above all keep posting.


----------



## Rick Leslie

Ditto. Hopefully the brief anger you felt has turned into something more productive. There's so much that can be said about the type of person that thrives on negativity, but what the email should have said is "there's no way I could have made...". That would have been more to the point.

I don't think there's a single member that believes that email, or doubts your talent and knowledge. 

Like the singer said, "Hater's gonna hate...".


----------



## ironhorse18

mark_f said:


> I am not sure where to put this but I think it fits here. Many of you know I make my own tooling and my primary reason  ( besides I need it) is to show others how to have quality tooling at a low cost. I got an email from someone, don't know if they are on here or another forum I used to belong to, but the email made me angry in the sense they said " you can't make all the stuff you say you made". Short of photos, I would invite anyone to my shop to see for themselves what can be done with very little. These photos are the tooling I have made in the last 6 months ( or at least most of it), and the total cost for material for all this is under $250. that being said , I have access to a lot of scrap at the moment. There are a LOT of hours here also, but I don't count that making for myself.
> 
> View attachment 88704
> 
> View attachment 88705
> 
> View attachment 88706
> 
> 
> I really don't know what else to say,
> 
> Mark Frazier





Mark:
  I'm a novice at all this.  I would hardly call myself a Machinist.  I did go to machine shop school when I returned home from exotic South East Asia in 1970, but worked as an electrician.  My brother and I are setting up a small hobby shop.  I am making several of the tools that we need.  Living on what the govt. gives me necessitates' creativity!
I'll be following your post hence forth.  Next I want to make a "not to  complicated" rotary table for the small mill we have.  [Pro Cut 30]
Thank you and Super Great Job Mark

  steve
Pro Cut 30 mill, Logan 10" mdl 821 lathe , Jet 20" drill press, Kalamazoo mdl 7 saw, welders, grinders, ect.


----------



## Silverbullet

Only a real idiot who knows nothing but book learning would make a statement like that. Mark I strive to build things as nice looking as your tools. Lots of tools out there for sale that don't even come close to your quality. Take care God bless


----------



## Downunder Bob

mark_f said:


> Thank you all for your support. When I was young , I had no patience. I was fighting at the drop of a hat. Now that I am old.... eh .....older, I have much patience but not with....(how to say this politely), negative people. I tend to pull away from negative or bad situations. I just don't want to deal with them anymore I guess. That is why I spend so many hours a day in my shop and I am trying to pass what I know on somehow.
> 
> Thank you ,
> 
> Mark Frazier )



G'day Mark, Don't let them get the better of you, I know exactly where you are coming from. I have led a full life and had many experiences, traveled a lot, learned a lot, and forgotten much of it. I'm now 73 Years old and becoming aware that my time is limited, and yet I have much to do. Fortunately my general health is not too bad, although my back is not good and I've been told I need a couple of hip replacements. I'm also a full time carer for my other half, who is not well, she had a serious stroke 5 months ago and fortunately is recovering, but very slowly. 

I've given up telling people the things I've done, the places I've been, because they often say I could not have done all that, I'd have to be 200 years old, and sometimes I feel it, but I have to accept the fact that I'm only 73 

I do admire your work, and wish I had the patience to do the same. but in the situation I'm in, I have decided that sometimes I have to get the end result even if it aint pretty. So my main objective now is to get it done quickly. I still have  along list of projects, but not much shop time available. 

What I'm trying to say is, yes I can do precision, I was trained as a toolmaker, and I do it where it's necessary, I have many times made / repaired what people said couldn't be done, but I learned that what they were really saying was they couldn't do it, at least they were honest enough to admit it. I know have to accept that if it aint really important then good enough will have to do. Keep up the good work Mark, and let us all enjoy what you can do  And be proud of what you can do.

Bob from downunder.


----------



## FOMOGO

As said above, haters hate, and inversely, doers do. You definitely fall into the later category. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Dabbler

Mark, I admire your work.  The notion that this person can't believe you made all of it has got to be the highest compliment he could pay you - It's just that good.

I have a toolmaker friend and I've seen most of his work over the last 38 years.  He only uses old school techniques on manual machines.  He once lost a contract because he delivered the first 12 parts as perfect parts - each was within a tenth or 2, and every one was perfectly finished and exactly the same.  They claimed he was lying to them  and that he must have used a CNC to produce such perfection.  His response before walking out the door:  "No CNC in town can make them that good!"  (That was about 30 years ago when CNC machines were much more finicky and far less accurate than today).

I can see from the photos that your work and my friend's work are in the same league.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Chip Hacket

I think your an inspiration to all here who aspire to sharpen their skills.  Some people's goal is to drag others down.  Please do us all a favor and continue to build and show.  I got my eye on that little way stop.

--Chip


----------



## just old al

Mark, speaking as one who's been around the block a few times as well - to be blunt they're neukulturny. If you speak Russian you understand just how big an insult that is...and it fits the naysayers to a tee.

To the whingers: Make, mend, DO. Don't talk, don't whinge, don't criticize...DO and then you have the right to have an opinion.


----------



## Downunder Bob

just old al said:


> Mark, speaking as one who's been around the block a few times as well - to be blunt they're neukulturny. If you speak Russian you understand just how big an insult that is...and it fits the naysayers to a tee.
> 
> To the whingers: Make, mend, DO. Don't talk, don't whinge, don't criticize...DO and then you have the right to have an opinion.



Is uncultured white trash close enough?


----------



## just old al

bobshobby said:


> Is uncultured white trash close enough?



It will do, but unlettered barbarian is closer...


----------



## Downunder Bob

just old al said:


> It will do, but unlettered barbarian is closer...


 I like it has a real ring to it.. I got mine from google translate.


----------



## old toolmaker

mark_f said:


> I am not sure where to put this but I think it fits here. Many of you know I make my own tooling and my primary reason  ( besides I need it) is to show others how to have quality tooling at a low cost. I got an email from someone, don't know if they are on here or another forum I used to belong to, but the email made me angry in the sense they said " you can't make all the stuff you say you made". Short of photos, I would invite anyone to my shop to see for themselves what can be done with very little. These photos are the tooling I have made in the last 6 months ( or at least most of it), and the total cost for material for all this is under $250. that being said , I have access to a lot of scrap at the moment. There are a LOT of hours here also, but I don't count that making for myself.
> 
> View attachment 88704
> 
> View attachment 88705
> 
> View attachment 88706
> 
> 
> I really don't know what else to say,
> 
> Mark Frazier
> 
> View attachment 88704
> View attachment 88705
> View attachment 88706


Mark,

You do very nice work and I have seen quite a bit of what you do over the years.
I always enjoy seeing what you do and am amazed at how much work you get done in a short amount of time.

Also, here is a picture of my most recent project representing 11 years of on and off effort.

Dick


----------



## Ulma Doctor

old toolmaker said:


> Mark,
> 
> You do very nice work and I have seen quite a bit of what you do over the years.
> I always enjoy seeing what you do and am amazed at how much work you get done in a short amount of time.
> 
> Also, here is a picture of my most recent project representing 11 years of on and off effort.
> 
> Dick


Dang Dick,
you made a beautiful cutter grinder, i'm still trying to pick my lower jaw off the keyboard


----------



## Mark_f

old toolmaker said:


> Mark,
> 
> You do very nice work and I have seen quite a bit of what you do over the years.
> I always enjoy seeing what you do and am amazed at how much work you get done in a short amount of time.
> 
> Also, here is a picture of my most recent project representing 11 years of on and off effort.
> 
> Dick


WOW!!!!  It will almost be a sin to use that and get it dirty.

It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## woodchucker

old toolmaker said:


> Mark,
> 
> You do very nice work and I have seen quite a bit of what you do over the years.
> I always enjoy seeing what you do and am amazed at how much work you get done in a short amount of time.
> 
> Also, here is a picture of my most recent project representing 11 years of on and off effort.
> 
> Dick


Beautiful.
I would like to see more detail.


----------



## Silverbullet

Mark you know how we feel on here. Most envy the tools you build , only a lazy slob could even think let alone send an email , blatantly call you a liar. I for one totally enjoy your builds . The attention to detail , the finish you apply just beautiful workmanship. I'm proud to call you friend and mentor. I know this is old ands up again . I wish I was closer to you I'd love to make videos of your builds for the masses on YouTube , yes I know your to busy for cameras and all but your work is so good . But I'm no good now can't even get out of bed , just letting you know your appreciated.


----------



## Downunder Bob

mark_f said:


> WOW!!!!  It will almost be a sin to use that and get it dirty.
> 
> It is absolutely beautiful.



Mark you do very nice work, and only an unlettered barbarian would be low enough to critisize it. I wish I had the time to make the lovley tools you make.

Is the drill sharpener  88706  just a drill sharpener or will it also sharpen end mills. I will soon have  a need for sharpening end mills and the cost of tool and cutter grinders is prohibitive, especially here in Downunder and rarely if ever do second hand items come up.  I think I'll have to make my own, but need to keep it simple.


----------



## Mark_f

bobshobby said:


> Mark you do very nice work, and only an unlettered barbarian would be low enough to critisize it. I wish I had the time to make the lovley tools you make.
> 
> Is the drill sharpener  88706  just a drill sharpener or will it also sharpen end mills. I will soon have  a need for sharpening end mills and the cost of tool and cutter grinders is prohibitive, especially here in Downunder and rarely if ever do second hand items come up.  I think I'll have to make my own, but need to keep it simple.



The drill sharpener will not do end mills. With that said, I had thought about adapting it to sharpen the ends of mill cutters which would not be too difficult but it would not sharpen the sides of the cutters.


----------



## Downunder Bob

mark_f said:


> The drill sharpener will not do end mills. With that said, I had thought about adapting it to sharpen the ends of mill cutters which would not be too difficult but it would not sharpen the sides of the cutters.



Being able to sharpen the ends would be a good start.  Did you post a build on that drill sharpener


----------



## Mark_f

bobshobby said:


> Being able to sharpen the ends would be a good start.  Did you post a build on that drill sharpener


Yes, I posted a build of my drill sharpener. In fact I built two and I think they are both on here.


----------



## Tim9

Mark.... whoever said that “You” can’t make all that tooling, obviously has not followed your posts here on Hobby Machinist. 
   You sir are my inspiration. I religiously read your postings in the Moderators Projects section. And I’m planing on making my first project to be your “Dividing Head Anyone can make.”
    You are such a talented machinist in my opinion and your instructions are easy to follow. Thanks again Mark and all I can add at this point is that the poster was both ignorant and a jackass.
  As soon as I get my mill working... I’ll get started on the dividing head. Just hoping I can pull it off on my Atlas 618. Might have to modify it somewhat.... but like I said, you are my inspiration here. And that’s mainly because you have that can do attitude. I like that.


----------



## Mark_f

Tim9 said:


> Mark.... whoever said that “You” can’t make all that tooling, obviously has not followed your posts here on Hobby Machinist.
> You sir are my inspiration. I religiously read your postings in the Moderators Projects section. And I’m planing on making my first project to be your “Dividing Head Anyone can make.”
> You are such a talented machinist in my opinion and your instructions are easy to follow. Thanks again Mark and all I can add at this point is that the poster was both ignorant and a jackass.
> As soon as I get my mill working... I’ll get started on the dividing head. Just hoping I can pull it off on my Atlas 618. Might have to modify it somewhat.... but like I said, you are my inspiration here. And that’s mainly because you have that can do attitude. I like that.


Thank you. If you build any of my projects or for that matter, any project and have any questions please feel free to contact me and ask. I will help any way I can.


----------



## Suzuki4evr

I just wanted to second everything Tim9 said. That guy is just jealous of what you have achieved in the machine shop. Maybe he SHOULD  follow your posts,he might just learn something. I know I did and am sure I will learn a whole lot more from you.Keep it up Mark you are a master at what you do.


----------



## Tim9

mark_f said:


> Thank you. If you build any of my projects or for that matter, any project and have any questions please feel free to contact me and ask. I will help any way I can.


Thanks Mark. It’ll be a little while before I make headway on my first real project.... that dividing head. The biggest hurdle will be the modifications due to limitations of my lathe. The Atlas 618 is just so damned limited. I have a bigger lathe in storage, a Clausing 5903... but for now, the 618 is what I’m left with using now.   I have a limited workshop space issue. Anyway, I think I can pull off the modifications and get it built. I’d love to find an older South Bend 9”. But they are few and for between in my area. 
   Anyway... thanks again for your contributions Mark. I really like all of your projects you post here.


----------



## Pops

Mark,
Beautiful work. I’m 72 and started doing machine work when I was 16. Most of the tooling in my shop is hand made. The tooling I wanted was either to expensive or didn’t do exactly what I wanted it to do. I’ve made a couple of rotary tables, several dividing heads, numerous tool holders just to name a few of my projects. I “retired “ at 65. We’ll, I got bored real quick and built a machine and welding shop here at home. I have gotten quite a few steady customers who always seem to want something made NOW. I usually set my own hours. If I feel like working, then I do. 
Keep doing what your doing and don’t worry about so dum email.  Probably the author has no idea how to operate a lathe. 

Barry


----------



## silverhawk

Sometimes, I miss Mark Frazier (mark_f) and all of his posts. Anyone heard from him lately?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzuki4evr

silverhawk said:


> Sometimes, I miss Mark Frazier (mark_f) and all of his posts. Anyone heard from him lately?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I second that, the man is brilliant. I contact him as often as I can via email  and when I contacted him about a month ago, he said he wad doing good and haven't felt this good in a long time. He still has a lot of health issues and miss machining, but he is enjoying his retirement. When I have some difficulty making a tool and know he did something similar, he is my goto guy. Great guy,H-M lost a legend there.


----------



## silverhawk

Suzuki4evr said:


> I second that, the man is brilliant. I contact him as often as I can via email and when I contacted him about a month ago, he said he wad doing good and haven't felt this good in a long time. He still has a lot of health issues and miss machining, but he is enjoying his retirement. When I have some difficulty making a tool and know he did something similar, he is my goto guy. Great guy,H-M lost a legend there.


Absolutely, we lost a legend. Thanks for keeping in contact, and let him know we do miss him, but he should continue to pursue his happiness where ever that leads him. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbullet

Suzuki4evr said:


> I second that, the man is brilliant. I contact him as often as I can via email  and when I contacted him about a month ago, he said he wad doing good and haven't felt this good in a long time. He still has a lot of health issues and miss machining, but he is enjoying his retirement. When I have some difficulty making a tool and know he did something similar, he is my goto guy. Great guy,H-M lost a legend there.


Real machinist and more. Friend to us all , Marc is missed. God bless you Marc enjoy retirement my friend


----------



## Suzuki4evr

I will convey these messages to him guys. He would appreciate this.


----------



## Suzuki4evr

Hi guys, I know this all is completely off topic,but I just wanted to let you know that I conveyd your message that Mark is missing and this was his reply.

Michael, 

   Thank you for letting me know this. I miss all the guys a H-M also. There are so many friends there. Even though I  can't machine anymore,  I  miss talking to many of them and seeing what everyone is doing. I  will be back in a wheelchair before long but if I  am doing okay in the next 6 months or so, I  may try to set up a small shop I  can work in from my chair. 


All and all he is doing ok.


----------



## miklud

There are  self appointed  experts on  every forum that do more damage than  good. Its easy to be a critical know it all.
We need more Marks.  My posts count on this forum is low but I have been around following for a while. The guys at work that stood back and picked at everyone weren't doing their job. We all know them.
Mark, Thanks for your contribution. It will live on as long as the internet survives.


----------



## Tim9

Totally agree with all of the above.... but while we are on the subject I have a gripe that maybe some could answer for me. Why doe H-M convert Mark’s contributions...aka posts.... to ” Deleted member” 
    What’s the deal with that. It just doesn’t feel right.


----------



## Dabbler

Marks account was deleted, either by him or initiated by him.  Anyone can delete their account at any time without any intervention from staff.


----------



## Tim9

Dabbler said:


> Marks account was deleted, either by him or initiated by him.  Anyone can delete their account at any time without any intervention from staff.


Thanks for pointing that out... Glad it wasn’t some other reason. 
I was kind of taken back and surprised once I figured out that “ deleted member “ was Mark.
  I really really liked his projects.


----------



## Dabbler

Tim9 said:


> I really really liked his projects.



so did I.  and still do.  I hope, one day, he will be back with sage advice for newbies.


----------



## Silverbullet

I'm not sure Mark realized just how many of us loved his builds and the way he could make it seem so simple to do. But I do understand about losing your legs and everything it affects. I just spent 12 days in the hospital with savere pain and my body in total convolutions shaking so bad they couldn't take blood pressure . 72 hours of almost non stop with between 5-7 minutes reprieve. After several kinds of antibiotics over four days they slowed to manageable spasms. Home now and wrong out like I was dragged from Jersey to California. They did find twisted intestines with hernia inside. No operation now but will be watched. So when you think of Mark think beyond why he left or deleated member,, To us who enjoyed his time here relish it he gave us his all while he could. If this doesn't go over well feel free to drop it. Mark sir I admired all the builds .thank you sir.


----------



## tjb

SG51Buss said:


> Your projects look like factory production. Very well done...


Oh, I beg to differ.  Mark's projects look infinitely better than factory production.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## ddickey

Dabbler said:


> Marks account was deleted, either by him or initiated by him.  Anyone can delete their account at any time without any intervention from staff.


Is it still deleted? It says registered Jan. 16, 2020


----------



## NEL957

ddickey said:


> Is it still deleted? It says registered Jan. 16, 2020




do not believe everything you read, in this case it was a lie. you can believe *Suzuki4evr

well I was wrong, Mark is back. *It should have never happened, I believe it was some of what helped bring him down. Life send its down falls but when our so called friends do it well it is different.


----------



## coffmajt

MARK, Just wanted you and the others to know how inspirational you have been to me. I saw your four facet drill bit sharpener and built one for me. Best I have ever used and I have even sharpened friends of mine, telling them where I first saw the design. Thanks for all your contributions --    Jack


----------



## kb58

To the OP, I laugh at people like that and just respond with "Okay."


----------



## Eyskmo

Excellent work


----------

